# ATV Needed for School / Church Detroit Area



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

I have a big school / church that needs someone with an ATV to plow the sidewalks and entrance ways in the Downriver area. Good Pay !! If interested please call me ASAP ( 313 ) 574-7792. There are approx. 3 miles of side walk and entrance ways.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Bump Bump Anyone ????


----------



## RLTimbs (Jan 30, 2008)

Eyesell;616343 said:


> Bump Bump Anyone ????


I'd be ALL over this if you lived in Indiana 

Sorry.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Thought I'd bump this one last time, I'm getting desperate


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

*Ok, official last bump *


----------



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

you may want to buy your own atv, they have great financing options if you don't have the cash and you get a write off and toy?


----------



## bagozzi (Sep 9, 2008)

Where at in the Downriver area I have a 01 superduty with 8ft snowway and 06 arctic cat 500 with a 50in blade and small Kubota tractor with a bucket i am the new boston area\
Thanks Tony 313 530-1586


----------



## bagozzi (Sep 9, 2008)

Missed you call left message give me a call back Thanks Tony


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

My partner is going to try you back today.

Thanks


----------



## bln (Feb 12, 2004)

I have a polaris 700 EFI that i will not be needing for plowing this year call me or PM me thanks brad (248)-982-5263


----------



## bagozzi (Sep 9, 2008)

Still no word Try calling again no answer.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Tony,

I can't PM you because you don't have enough posts yet, but call me at 313-574-7792, phone is sitting next to me right now.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

bln;626327 said:


> I have a polaris 700 EFI that i will not be needing for plowing this year call me or PM me thanks brad (248)-982-5263


Just sent you a PM.
Thanks


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

POSITION FILLED, thanks for all the replies !!


----------

